# My Almost Secret Cat Fishing Spot...



## Dave Hadden (Feb 3, 2012)

So, now that I'm retired I need lots to do to keep me amused.
Sure, my birds take some time, my dog Buddy takes some time, keeping my boats up takes some time as does doing all of the housework.........still........I find time for other things to do.

Recently I was wandering along the downtown Campbell River shoreline when I started watching a group of feral cats that live in and among the breakwater boulders on the foreshore.
I know some people feed them and try to look after them so I wasn't concerned about that, rather I saw an opportunity for some sport and I was concerned it wasn't being enjoyed.

I hurried home, dragged out my 14' 12 wt double hander and some good solid 60# test braided line to use as a leader.
I then visited a pal who raises chickens and had just slaughtered a dozen the day before.
"What did you do with the chicken heads?" I asked.
"They're over there," he responded. "Why?"
I quickly explained that I "had a good use for them" but didn't allow as to what use I meant.
He shrugged and waved me away, being busy with more important matters, so I helped myself to six nice chicken heads and left.

It was a simple matter to tie on a chicken head (no hook of course) and with but a few practise casts I found I could lay it out there nearly 80' as long as there was no wind.

The next morning, just before daybreak, I positioned myself about 60' away from the edge of the breakwater, worked out the required length of line and dropped a chicken head ever so delicately onto the landward side of the structure.
I waited a few seconds then twitched it.

The strike came quickly and even though there was no hook I found myself "setting" from force of habit so ended up pulling the bait away from the cat.
I quickly rolled out another cast and as quickly the cat pounced again.
Slowly I worked the line back towards me as the cat ravaged the bait, clawing and yowling and hissing and spitting.
It was a great battle.
When it was within rod length distance I touched it with the rod which spooked it so I could then retrieve my bait. I called that a catch and release.

Pleased with my success I worked out another cast and soon had another player attacking my offering.
I worked it in slowly also and once I'd touched it with the rod and scared it off I retrieved my now well worn chicken head.
Three more times I successfully cast, incited an attack and then carefully played in my hapless victim until it was considered caught.
By now I knew I was on to something although I wanted to keep it low key......for obvious reasons.

I told one friend, who swore to not tell anyone else.
I even gave him two of my chicken heads.

Two days later I arrived to find my friend, three of his friends and one of the local homeless guys who hangs out down there all laying out long casts with flyrods and using various parts of dead chickens as bait.
(There is still some argument over which part of the chicken works best, but I avoid them like the plague and stick with the heads, even though the gizzard crew does well too.)

Anyway, long story short, apparently I've developed a new "fishery" in Campbell River.
My only regret is that while I tried to instill a strong sense of catch and release amongst the new cat fishing crew, I've been told with some authority that one of the guys took home a tabby the other morning.

Now I feel all guilty. 



Take care.


----------



## rmh3481 (Feb 3, 2012)

Pretty Cool Dave. Careful though, you dont want the animal rights folks climbing up your pants leg.


----------

